# Cubase



## Sean Passiert (4. März 2004)

Color 
Hallo,

ich nehme viel mit Cubase auf und habe gehört, das ich eine Audiospur in eine Midispur umwandeln kann.

Tja, wie geht das. Ich würde gerne mal ne Gitarre durch verscheidene Keys durchjagen und mir das mal anhören. 

Schon mal vielen Dank.

Sean nix Passiert


----------



## BeaTBoxX (24. März 2004)

Bist du sicher, dass du dich da nicht verhört hast? Das sind eigentlich zwei grundverschiedene Sachen.
Könnte mir höchstens vorstellen, das Audiosignal durch eine Art  Envelopefollower zu schicken, dann hast du ein Triggersignal. Aber damit weiss du höchstens, DASS ein Ton startet , aber nicht welche Tonhöhe.
Ich wüsste nicht, dass sowas geht. ( Bin aber auch Logic User    )

Gruß
Frank


----------

